# Secondary air pump delete 1.8t 225 finishing qestions



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

after sucsesfully removing the- air pump, bracket ,plastic tubing and vacuum line for the combi valve, im left with the following questions to finish this up :thumbup:

q1 i do Not have the SAI Blockoff Plate for the combination valve inlet into the engine ,can i still start the car with out this plate and just the combi valve on.

q2 the combi valve vacuum line that runs to the vacuum cluster, black cone shaped actuator thingy < can i delete that or just cap it,or leave it be 

q3 How can i fool the computer to think its working, so i dont get a CEL, i was told people have done it successfully when doing shaved engine bay jobs.

q4 will the car start rough and spit smoke or anything dumb like that. idk thats why im asking:laugh: 

thank you


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

no one can answer these questions


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

My advice is the following : SEARCH B4 POSTING
Benefits: more quicker and practical in finding solution regarding the matters at hand  still if u remove something u must make sure u did enough RESEARCH so u can enjoy ur car


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ko4TiTy said:


> after sucsesfully removing the- air pump, bracket ,plastic tubing and vacuum line for the combi valve, im left with the following questions to finish this up :thumbup:
> 
> q1 i do Not have the SAI Blockoff Plate for the combination valve inlet into the engine ,can i still start the car with out this plate and just the combi valve on.
> *get the block off plate*
> ...


 *your welcome*


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Def a good idea to research and get these answers before you start pulling parts. You can put a resistor in place of the pump but you will still get a secondary air flow incorrect code. You will need software to permanently delete CEL.


----------

